# Garden project Finally nearly over



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Abit of background the house is only 3 years old but only gets sun in part of it. With a dog aswell the grass got destroyed so decided it needed to go. Also the shed was right in the middle which meant we had wasted space.
This was set to be a budget of £250 and block paved but that got destroyed just by seeing the slabs and had to have them.

So here's some pictures it was actually done this morning just need to move the rubbish tomorrow  my kids can now actually enjoy there garden.

I done all the work myself a little bit from my dad laying them. Not bad for a customer service advisor. I dug down around 4 inches. The shed where it used to be actually had 5 inches of concrete underneath so got a dewalt breaker which done jack diddly so got a makita huge breaker and it finally went through it must have weighed over 40kg!

Still need to go round the edges with a 3:1 mix but that will be done tomorrow now.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Damn good bit of graft that in the time given your experience and the time taken!!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Damn good bit of graft that in the time given your experience and the time taken!!


Cheers Neil. Hard work but got there in the end  finally no more nagging from the Mrs. I think I took about 3 tonnes of soil and concrete out. The bags in the corner are part of the soil still - there was also another 40 but got rid of them. The concrete went straight away as that was a tonne


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I like the rubbish flower bed next to the shed!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

ardandy said:


> I like the rubbish flower bed next to the shed!


I thought it was a sculpture of my hard graft 
It will be gone tomorrow. The one where the bags are is going to be a solar powered water feature


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Lovely work mate :thumb: kids will love it, be easier to scoot around on 

They look very similar to some indian sandstone slabs I laid a few years back in my old house but a much nicer price! 

They look amazing when they are wet, really brings the garden to life in the winter, doesn't look so drab looking outside seeing all the colours


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

A huge improvement, well done, time for a beer!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Cheers guys. They was not cheap at all but had to have them.  I had to get the pressure washer out aswell just to see the colours lol. I will seal them in 6 weeks times. Wonder how much gtechniq C1 I would need 

The Mrs has gone out to buy some hanging baskets for the left hand side and some other bits and bobs lol


----------

